# Hundesichere Randbefestigung für Teich



## Ridgihome (4. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

schreibe heute hier das erste Mal, weil ich nicht mehr wirklich weiter weiß. Wir bauen jetzt einen zweiten Teich, welcher eigentlich für unsere Hunde ist. So ne Art Schwimmteich, aber in Mini, damit die Hunde (welche gerne und viel im Wasser sind) auch was für sich haben. Hört sich verrückt aber, unsere Hunde sind uns das halt wert und ausserdem bleiben sie dann aus dem großen Teich draußen.

Meine eigentliche Frage, ich möchte eine Seite des Hundeschwimmteichs mit einem recht seichten, schrägen Eingang bauen, ohne Steine und ohne Steinchen, dafür die Schräge komplett mit Ufermatten bekleben, damit der Ein- und Ausstieg nicht so rutschig ist. 

Wie bekomme ich am besten bei sowas die Folie und Matte richtig fest? Die Masse werden so 4x6 Meter werden, tief so 1m und die Schräge soll natürlich auf Null auslaufen.
Die Hunde gehen jetzt damit nicht gerade sanft um, somit möchte ich alles gut befestigen, aber auch verletzungssicher. Ich hatte da an Holz gedacht, so ne Art Miniholzterasse, zerbreche mir aber den Kopf wie ich die Bretter auf der Folie festmachen soll.

Vorher im Boden Winkel einbetonieren? Darauf ein Vierkant und dann die Holzbretter?

Ich würde mich freuen eine gute Idee hier über das Forum zu finden.

Liebe Grüße, Sonja


----------



## McFarland (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hundesichere Randbefestigung für Teich*

Warum betonierst/zementierst du nicht einfach die Ufermatte fest? Gibt dem Rand ne stabile Schale und ist weniger rutschig.


----------



## Christine (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hundesichere Randbefestigung für Teich*

Hallo Sonja,

und herzlich :Willkommen2 bei uns. Du glaubst, Du bist :crazy ? Mach Dir keine Sorgen, Du bist nicht allein - ein Hundeteich ist doch nichts Ungewöhnliches...

Am robustesten meiner Meinung nach ist immer noch die Methode statt der Ufermatte sogenannte Verbundmatte zu nehmen (gibt es bei Naturagart). Die kann auf die Folie aufklebt werden und wird dann mit recht flüssigem Mörten eingeschlämmt. Wenn der dann fest ist, ist er auch hundekrallensicher.

Ansonsten: Hast Du schon mal unsere Suchfunktion benutzt? Und das hier gelesen: 

Schwimmteich nur für Hunde

Hundeteich von Margit
Teich von HaMaKi


----------



## HaMaKi (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hundesichere Randbefestigung für Teich*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Am robustesten meiner Meinung nach ist immer noch die Methode statt der Ufermatte sogenannte Verbundmatte zu nehmen (gibt es bei Naturagart). Die kann auf die Folie aufklebt werden und wird dann mit recht flüssigem Mörten eingeschlämmt. Wenn der dann fest ist, ist er auch hundekrallensicher.



..stimmt genau Christine! Die Schräge solltest Du dann nicht zu steil bauen, da der brettharte Mörtel sonst zu rutschig werden kann. Also entweder einen Ausstieg im flachen Winkel oder in erreichbar großen Stufen planen.

Gruß Marita


----------



## Ridgihome (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hundesichere Randbefestigung für Teich*

Erst mal danke schön für die netten Antworten, ich hatte schon Bedenken das ich für völlig durchgeknallt gehalten werde, da ich für meine Hunde so was bauen will.

Es soll ja nicht nur eine Hundebadewanne werden, sondern auch eine Flachwasserzone mit Pflanzen eingerichtet werden, (wir haben ab und an auch Welpen- und wenn die Wasser schon sehr klein kennenlernen, werden es echte Wasserratten und es ist einfach nur süß).

Die Verbundmatte kenne ich noch nicht, nur die "normale" grüne Ufermatte, die haben wir auch als Krallenschutz im jetzigen Teich, gegen Abrutschen ist sie alle 20cm mit Heringen aus Edelstahl in der Mörtelschicht von den Ufersteinen befestigt.

Ich wollte keine Stufen, wegen der Rutschigkeit, sondern eine Schräge, wie eine steile Auf- oder Abfahrt, zwei Seiten werden dann Steilufer und die übrige Seite soll ansteigen auf Flachwasserniveau mit ein paar Pflanzen.

Ich werde mich dann mal einlesen und auch bei NG die Verbundmatte anschauen. 
Im bisherigen Teich hat es noch keine SChäden gegeben durch die Hundekrallen, jedoch nicht die blanke Folie sondern geschützt durch die Matte.

Dann such ich mal weiter.... ich grübele immer noch mit der Uferrandbefestigung...

Liebe Grüße, Sonja


----------



## Annett (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hundesichere Randbefestigung für Teich*

Hallo Sonja.

Hier noch ein Hinweis zum Thema Hund und Pflanzen: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=189449

Es muss nicht so kommen, aber es kann....


----------



## Ridgihome (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hundesichere Randbefestigung für Teich*

so ähnlich wie auf dem Bild hat es bei uns auch schon ausgesehen, doch ich hatte nicht daran gedacht es zu fotografieren.... 

Beim Schwimmen im Teich machen die Hunde viel in der Pflanzenwelt kaputt, die Krallen reißen die Pflanzenteile einfach ab und das sieht dann aus als wäre ein wildgewordener Vertikutierer im Wasser gewesen, hinterher ist das Wasser für Stunden absolut undurchsichtig und jede Menge Pflanzenteile kann ich rausfischen, was alles abgerissen ist, daher soll ja die Hundebadewanne her 

und die Pflanzen müssen dann halt durch, nur die stärksten Überleben 

Ich bin jetzt schon gespannt wie es im Endeffekt tatsächlich aussieht.

LG, Sonja


----------



## Ridgihome (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hundesichere Randbefestigung für Teich*

hier ein paar Bilder von zuhause....


----------



## Simfex (26. März 2013)

*AW: Hundesichere Randbefestigung für Teich*

So sehen glückliche Hunde aus, Kompliment


----------



## BobbyT (5. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Hundesichere Randbefestigung für Teich*



Ridgihome schrieb:


> hier ein paar Bilder von zuhause....



Hallo,
das mit der Verbundmatte verstehe ich immer noch nicht wirklich.

http://www.naturagart.com/teichbau/...ight=YToxOntpOjA7czoxMjoidmVyYnVuZG1hdHRlIjt9

besagt, dass die Matte nicht als Ufermatte genommen wird.
Ich meine aber gerade am Rand sind die Krallen gefährlich. Da stehen die Hunde ja auch zum Saufen. (mein Labby ständig und beobachtet die Fische)

Frage: Verbundmatte auch als Ufermatte?

... Ist der Bruchstein "fest" verlegt ? Schotter als Untergrund ?

LG 
Ulrike


----------



## Christine (9. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Hundesichere Randbefestigung für Teich*

Hallo,

die "Verbundmatte" und die "Ufermatte" unterscheiden sich im Aufbau bzw. Struktur. Die Verbundmatte ist besser zum vermörteln geeignet, die Ufermatte zum Bepflanzen. Es kann Dir aber keiner verbieten, bis nach oben zu vermörteln.


----------

